# P1140 and Intake valve timing control position sensor



## sentra368 (Sep 25, 2010)

My 2002 Sentra has just under 100,000 kms on it, and a few days ago, the "service engine soon" warning popped up. I took it to a shop, and the error code was P1140. 

After consulting the factory manual, it appears that the "Intake valve timing control position sensor" or "Intake valve timing control position solenoid" needs to be replaced. Is the aforementioned part reffered to by some other name, as i can't seem to find a part number for it? Most likely, i will not be getting the original Nissan part. 

Also, any advice regarding the replacement would be appreciated. I have driving the car around a little bit in the meantime, and i haven't noticed any other problems.

Between, the mechanic at the shop wanted to replace the O2 sensors.


----------



## sentra368 (Sep 25, 2010)

I have located the part here:

00 01 02 NISSAN SENTRA 1.8L INTAKE VALVE TIMING SENSOR: eBay Motors (item 280412884559 end time Oct-15-10 15:48:33 PDT)

However, i need to make sure the sensor is the problem before i go ahead with the repair, so help from anyone who has had this problem before will be greatly appreciatd.


----------



## sentra368 (Sep 25, 2010)

I seem to have found the solution.

Nissan part # 23731-4M528 is needed to replace the variable timing control sensor. The aforementioned part number kit has three sensors: crankshaft, crakcase, and variable timing control. Save the other two for future use, as they do require replacement.

You can get it at: 

NISSAN SENTRA CAM AND CRANK SENSOR KIT 1.8 MOTOR: eBay Motors (item 250677662385 end time Oct-03-10 11:49:35 PDT)


----------



## sentra368 (Sep 25, 2010)

The issue has been taken care of. Details are at the following link:

P1140 and Intake valve timing control position sensor - Nissanhelp.com Forums


----------

